# Einfach Leerzeile einfügen ?



## Destiny1985 (20. Dez 2004)

Hi !

Wenn ich bei einer Konsolen-Ausgabe eine Leerzeile mit reinbaue, mach ich das so:


```
System.out.println();
```

Das geht doch bestimmt einfacher oder ?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (20. Dez 2004)

Alternativ kannst Du bei der Zeile davor auch ein \n anhängen, um eine Leerzeile zu erzeugen:


```
System.out.println("Text\n");
```


----------



## Destiny1985 (20. Dez 2004)

genau sowas hab ich gesucht 

dank dir :>


----------

